# Tip # 8hndred and somethingelse.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I like some of my Dogs to sit very "tail down." Notice the larger than normal split ring and 2 sizes over rear trebles. This makes a Dog cut a wider track.


----------



## littledavid (Aug 6, 2009)

I riged a Super Spook Junior this way after readint this tip a couple of weeks ago. It changes the action a bunch and it catches BIG Trout.

Thanks again Capt.

Davy


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I forgot to add: I can walk the Dog a little slower and that sometimes helps when it is a little choppy. 

I keep 3 rods rigged with walking plugs most of the time. One Spook Jr., one Rebel Jumping Minnow, and one Top Dawg. When it is really calm or when floating grass is bad, I use a Sluggo Texas rigged. Each of thse 3 lures have different action. Most days one will catch more fish than the other two.

I like the Zara Pup too. Unfortunately, it kills a lot of fish because the suck it down real deep. I use it with barbless singles 100% of the time.

I read an articke in SF Magazine that said a study showed that more than 80% of a Redfish's diet is less than 2". That makes the Zara Pup a good choice.


----------

